# Liquid Dianabol



## shootmeup (Sep 2, 2007)

NAME: Dianabol (Dbol)
Chemical Name: Methandrostenolone
Satchet Size: 20 ML
Dosages: 50 mg/ml

on the cyled im doing right now i have to drink this shit , its fucking gross and nearly make me yak every time , can you mix this with any other drinking fluid like squash etc


----------



## rAJJIN (Sep 2, 2007)

Get you some empty capsules and Inject the liquid into that...then take like a pill. You cant prefill them or theyll disolve-leak etc
Just do it each time you take a dose...Much better then trying to Just swallow it down.


----------



## boombaby (Sep 2, 2007)

Never had the sachet stuff but old Reforvit-b and coffee went together good.


----------



## DMCat (Sep 2, 2007)

Just mix it in with your protein drink.


----------



## shootmeup (Sep 5, 2007)

#1 just to give you head up , mixing yes you can do ive spoke to the lab , they say mix it with what ever you want and 

#2 never mix it with your protein drink as the taste does not go away and you have to put up with it untill its all gone.

* what ever you mix it with you can's really dilute the taste, i find it easier to make a shot of blackcurrent squash put the 2 ml dbol and take it as a shot , the taste is slightly masked


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 15, 2007)

shootmeup said:
			
		

> NAME: Dianabol (Dbol)
> Chemical Name: Methandrostenolone
> Satchet Size: 20 ML
> Dosages: 50 mg/ml
> ...




I remember the old MEX REFORVIT...horrible taste! BUT that stuff did work.


----------



## brian barret (Mar 31, 2008)

*taste*

you can also eat afew about a half a hand full of nuts afterwards, gets rid of the taste completly for me.


----------



## sTaTic (Apr 3, 2008)

Man up!


----------

